# external frame or internal?



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a lot of hunting ahaead of me this year and I have the opportunity to do alot of it out of my pack, I have a ton of experience with military external frame packs ( 1/506th inf scout sniper/team RTO) but absolutly no experience with internal frame packs. am I missing out on anything? I know I can carry 100lbs + with a good external frame but would a good internal frame be just as capable with more comfort? any seggestions on brands? The only thing I know for sure is that I can go to smith and edwards and get a surplus pack and frame for under 100 bucks or less, but my shoulders would hurt after the first 10 miles or so but I can drive on and suck it up, however I wonder if the civilian market has something better.. more comfortable??


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

After reading the first half of your post I thought, 'No brainer. You're accustomed to an external frame, so stick with what you're comfortable with. I know Jansport still makes external-frame packs that some big-name climbers use.

Then I read the last part where it doesn't sound like you're happy with the external frame pack. My experience is with an internal-frame pack. I've carried it all day for weeks at a time, and have carried 100+ pounds at up to about 20,000'. And despite it being knee-crunching heavy, it still carries comfortably.

My pack of choice is a mountaineering pack made by the same company that makes the Badlands packs. They used to have an outlet at their office in SLC where you could try them on and load them up with weight to see how they feel loaded. Maybe they still do. I'd search their office and give them a call.

Good luck.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Rooster,

If you are looking for a comfortable internal frame pack, that can carry a big load, I would consider a Kifaru pack. You will be amazed at the difference in comfort in comparison to an external. They are a bit pricey however. 

If you are looking for something a bit more affordable then Eberlestock makes some very good comfortable internal packs, built for the hunter. 

You wont beat the price of a surplus frame at Smith and Edwards, but you will find a huge difference in comfort with either of these internal packs mentioned.

Good luck.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are going to be carrying 100 pounds there is no pack that is going to save your body. Some brands may be more comfortable than others.

Internal to external: I have experience with both, and it depends on what you are packing. If you are hauling out meat from an animal an external is great. 

My rule is light is right. The less you have to carry the more energy you have for hunting, and covering more terrain. A lot of your bigger internals can run 6 to 8 pounds with nothing in them.

If you are looking for a large capacity internal? I have a North Face I would sell you for $150.00. PM me if you would like details. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

badlands 2200...order it thru basinarcheryshop.com...free hydration bladder included...free shipping...


----------

